# Hyatt Entry Point



## aarce (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm looking for an entry point. Really like the Hyatt Highlands. Since I have family nearby I can see myself going every year. My question is should I buy at another location which may be cheaper and trade into some of the nicer Hyatts? If so what point level? I'm thinking 2200 point plat should be a good entry point to move freely (Hawaii) through their system. ROFR may be a problem but I could try and move down to a 1br plat if unsuccessful. Any suggestions on a good entry point, location, point level, with Hyatt?


----------



## sts1732 (Dec 4, 2017)

I have always been of the mind to buy where you would want to go, yr after yr. That being said there are now 3, one bedrooms at Highlands in the market place, with one offering a package deal to include another ownership in Texas. 2200 points would be a good place to start for trading, but owning Hyatt and wanting to trade into another you would have to be vigilant and depending on where and when it may not be enough. It should also be noted trading in II, you can't trade into another Hyatt.
You check the other sites to see if there are more offerings such as Red Week, Craig's list(I'd be Leary there) as scammers abound everywhere. The one thing I wouldn't do is buy at the dog and pony show. Much cheaper to buy resale.
We own several Hyatt with a 2000 point at pinion pointe, 2 bdr. lock out, and have always found a trade to a 1 bdr. with no problem. Right now some of the offerings at pinion pointe are quite reasonable.  GOOD LUCK going forward.


----------



## Sapper (Dec 4, 2017)

There is currently an unknown with the Hyatt Point system they are currently in middle of rolling out. So, the advice of buying where you would want to go vs an inexpensive trader may be a bit more important right now. Things may change once they officially roll out the new points system. You can read what we know about the system under WalnutBaron's thread "Hyatt Residence Portfolio" (it's not letting me cut and paste the link, or I would have done that). 

Highlands Inn is a beautiful property, however, it has high maintenance fees (which were just increased, making them even higher) if you are going to use it as a trader. 

2200 points is a great point amount for the system as at that point you can go anywhere in the system at any time, assuming there is availability. You can also spread the points on shorter stays or different unit size, which would offer greater flexibility. 

ROFR seems to be random. They were buying everything back so they had inventory for the new points program, however, because that new point system seems to be floundering, they seem to have laid off the ROFR activity for the time being. That may or may not change in the new year. 

While each system has its pluses and minuses, and Hyatt certainly has its issues, it has truly been outstanding for us. Each property has been great, and while the system is small in size, it makes up for that in quality.  Good luck.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Dec 4, 2017)

I echo much of what sts and Sapper have said. 2200 points will get you trades into 1BR units in most other Hyatt locations. Highlands Inn is a spectacular property and--as sts said--you should buy there if that would be your home resort and you would enjoy going there often. The nice thing about HRC is that you'd be buying a fixed week which will be guaranteed to you, including both the time of year you visit and the view you buy. As you may know, view quality varies significantly at HHI, and I would highly recommend choosing to pursue one of the 400 units, not those in the 200's or 300's. Yes, annual MF's at HHI are higher than some other Hyatt locations, but you'll be locked in with what you own, which is a big advantage.

We also own at Sedona, which has the lowest MF's in the Hyatt system. We bought it because we love going there, not because we intend to use it as a trader within Hyatt (though we have done that as well).

Don't ignore sts' advice about trading in II. While Hyatt will command excellent trade value through II, you cannot trade back into Hyatt through II.

I recommend you read the stickies on this forum thoroughly before you buy, if you haven't done so already, in order to become familiar with the HRC system and how it works.


----------



## lizap (Dec 4, 2017)

I agree with the others. Would go for a 2200 point resale, preferably where you want to visit most of the time.


----------



## aarce (Dec 5, 2017)

sts1732 said:


> I have always been of the mind to buy where you would want to go, yr after yr. That being said there are now 3, one bedrooms at Highlands in the market place, with one offering a package deal to include another ownership in Texas. 2200 points would be a good place to start for trading, but owning Hyatt and wanting to trade into another you would have to be vigilant and depending on where and when it may not be enough. It should also be noted trading in II, you can't trade into another Hyatt.
> You check the other sites to see if there are more offerings such as Red Week, Craig's list(I'd be Leary there) as scammers abound everywhere. The one thing I wouldn't do is buy at the dog and pony show. Much cheaper to buy resale.
> We own several Hyatt with a 2000 point at pinion pointe, 2 bdr. lock out, and have always found a trade to a 1 bdr. with no problem. Right now some of the offerings at pinion pointe are quite reasonable.  GOOD LUCK going forward.


If I want to stay at a different Hyatt every year does it really matter where I buy?   I like the Hyatt system (with II) primarily because I want to stay at higher end properties at differnt locations every year. I just want to be sure to enter the system in a way that would allow me to do this.


----------



## sts1732 (Dec 5, 2017)

Short answer .......no. At the point level you were thinking, trading in II you can do about anything you want. Trading internally with in Hyatt gets you a one bdr., possibly two depending on where you want to go and time of season. In II can get you just about anything, 1, 2, if your lucky and depending on your points MAYBE 3 bdrs. We once used just our Hyatt points in II and got 2 wks. back to back(same resort, same unit) in USVI in 1 bdr.
As I mentioned earlier, choose one where you would most likely go back to yr. after yr., good location(where everyone wants to be), I only mentioned pinion pointe as stated previously low MF's and excellent point value and rent ability.


----------



## aarce (Dec 5, 2017)

I like the idea of buying into a good system (Hyatt, HGVC) but also finding a good balance between initial purchase price and MF's. Ideally I would like to buy at Kings Land or HHI. However my practical (and thrifty) brain is thinking something different. This is what I mean: I can buy into HGVC or Hyatt but not at their top level resorts such as KL or HHI. Bay Club and Pinion Point gets you into the system with a lower initial investment. This should give you access to all their resorts provided you buy in at the right level. I think the Westin Kierland also falls into this category. So is it possible to to buy in, at the right levels, into good resorts i.e. 2200 pts for Hyatt or 7000 for HGVC for under 2k?  After searching the marketplace I think it is but not at their most popular locations. What I have gathered so far is that entry point is the key. I only want to buy one or two TS (and stay at high end resorts at different locations) while keeping my up front cost to a minimum. I think the only way to do this is buying at places like Pinion Point or Bay Club (still good locations i can live with) with the right mix of points/season I should be able to freely move to all location in the system. I like the idea of buying a 2br as I could always trade down to a one at a more desireable location or season. Am I on the right track?


----------



## Sapper (Dec 5, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> I like the idea of buying into a good system (Hyatt, HGVC) but also finding a good balance between initial purchase price and MF's. Ideally I would like to buy at Kings Land or HHI. However my practical (and thrifty) brain is thinking something different. This is what I mean: I can buy into HGVC or Hyatt but not at their top level resorts such as KL or HHI. Bay Club and Pinion Point gets you into the system with a lower initial investment. This should give you access to all their resorts provided you buy in at the right level. I think the Westin Kierland also falls into this category. So is it possible to to buy in, at the right levels, into good resorts i.e. 2200 pts for Hyatt or 7000 for HGVC for under 2k?  After searching the marketplace I think it is but not at their most popular locations. What I have gathered so far is that entry point is the key. I only want to buy one or two TS (and stay at high end resorts at different locations) while keeping my up front cost to a minimum. I think the only way to do this is buying at places like Pinion Point or Bay Club (still good locations i can live with) with the right mix of points/season I should be able to freely move to all location in the system. I like the idea of buying a 2br as I could always trade down to a one at a more desireable location or season. Am I on the right track?



I think you will look long and hard to find a 2200 point unit anywhere for under $2k.  If you do find that, you will risk a strong chance of Hyatt taking it through ROFR.  You also need to consider the maintenance cost. Piñon Pointe has the lowest maintenance fee per point, however, because of this, they tend to cost significantly more up front. If you are going to hold it for a long time, then the break even in total cost will hit a few years down the road. If you are only looking for a trader, then the long term price per point is your only concern, and Piñon Pointe works well for that specific desire. The risk with this is if trading changes in the future, you may become stuck with a unit you are not happy with. 

Trading internally has been good for us, however, there is no guarantee that will continue into the future, which is why many of us, my self included, are suggesting buying where (and when) you would be happy returning year after year. One of the reasons I like the HRC model is you can select a location (down to the specific unit) at a specific time you would most like to use it. Going forward into the future, that unit week is yours. No fighting for it, no guessing if you are going to get a view of a parking lot or a view of the ocean for your specific unit. If you buy a unit where and when you would be happy using it, and use it to trade, then great. If the system changes down the road, and you cannot trade, then you still have your unit that you are happy with. 

Regarding HRC vs HGVC, from what I have personally seen, HRC has a smaller foot print, but higher quality properties. HRC allows buying a specific unit for a specific time, and allows trading if you want. HGVC is a point system, so you are really only looking for a trader (unless you want to use the 9-12 month out home preference period for a high demand location like a ski week). However, you are not guaranteed a specific unit, just a type... assuming you get the reservation for the dates you want. What are your thoughts on the two systems?


----------



## sts1732 (Dec 5, 2017)

Sapper is spot on. All of our Hyatt's are deeded weeks. Never did like the idea of being in the pool with everyone else. I am sure there are people who swear by point systems, but it always seemed like a crap shoot to me, better to know where and when........IMO, just sayin


----------



## lizap (Dec 5, 2017)

Sapper said:


> I think you will look long and hard to find a 2200 point unit anywhere for under $2k.  If you do find that, you will risk a strong chance of Hyatt taking it through ROFR.  You also need to consider the maintenance cost. Piñon Pointe has the lowest maintenance fee per point, however, because of this, they tend to cost significantly more up front. If you are going to hold it for a long time, then the break even in total cost will hit a few years down the road. If you are only looking for a trader, then the long term price per point is your only concern, and Piñon Pointe works well for that specific desire. The risk with this is if trading changes in the future, you may become stuck with a unit you are not happy with.
> 
> Trading internally has been good for us, however, there is no guarantee that will continue into the future, which is why many of us, my self included, are suggesting buying where (and when) you would be happy returning year after year. One of the reasons I like the HRC model is you can select a location (down to the specific unit) at a specific time you would most like to use it. Going forward into the future, that unit week is yours. No fighting for it, no guessing if you are going to get a view of a parking lot or a view of the ocean for your specific unit. If you buy a unit where and when you would be happy using it, and use it to trade, then great. If the system changes down the road, and you cannot trade, then you still have your unit that you are happy with.
> 
> Regarding HRC vs HGVC, from what I have personally seen, HRC has a smaller foot print, but higher quality properties. HRC allows buying a specific unit for a specific time, and allows trading if you want. HGVC is a point system, so you are really only looking for a trader (unless you want to use the 9-12 month out home preference period for a high demand location like a ski week). However, you are not guaranteed a specific unit, just a type... assuming you get the reservation for the dates you want. What are your thoughts on the two systems?



I agree with this. If you can find a 2200 contract for 2k or less, the odds of it passing ROFR are practically zero.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Dec 5, 2017)

Sapper nailed it. The OP is over-thinking this, and trying to do too much at too low an entry cost. As others have stated earlier, your best bet--at least within the Hyatt system--is to buy where you want to go often. If you like Hyatt Highlands Inn, go for it. What's an extra $300-500/year in MF's for such a beautiful property, especially if you live close by? You'll save at least that much in transportation costs to get there each year as compared to having to fly, rent a car, and incur other costs you would not have if you're able to drive to the Highlands Inn.

Sapper also has availed you of the risk of having a contract bought out through ROFR by Hyatt if the price is too low. Though that may be frustrating to you now, you will appreciate it as an owner, because Hyatt is serving to retain value for you by preventing below-market sales from actually being passed to low-ball buyers.

You are correct about Westin Kierland Village in Vistana/Starwood--a very nice property with high upfront purchase price, mitigated by reasonable annual fees and excellent internal trading value within the Vistana/Starwood system. I do not agree with you on Kings Land, unless you plan to visit every year. Because MF's in Hawaii are notoriously high, it's never a good idea to consider a Hawaii property as a trader--either internally or externally.

The bottom line is that you should be willing to pay more upfront for a great property you intend to visit often, as long as ongoing MF's are reasonable. Remember, by buying the more expensive property, you will be able to sell it at a higher price as well--effectively making the upfront purchase a wash once you sell it, even if that occurs many years later.


----------



## Kal (Dec 5, 2017)

Careful, it's sounding like buying a timeshare is an investment.


----------



## aarce (Dec 5, 2017)

Sapper said:


> I think you will look long and hard to find a 2200 point unit anywhere for under $2k.  If you do find that, you will risk a strong chance of Hyatt taking it through ROFR.  You also need to consider the maintenance cost. Piñon Pointe has the lowest maintenance fee per point, however, because of this, they tend to cost significantly more up front. If you are going to hold it for a long time, then the break even in total cost will hit a few years down the road. If you are only looking for a trader, then the long term price per point is your only concern, and Piñon Pointe works well for that specific desire. The risk with this is if trading changes in the future, you may become stuck with a unit you are not happy with.
> 
> Trading internally has been good for us, however, there is no guarantee that will continue into the future, which is why many of us, my self included, are suggesting buying where (and when) you would be happy returning year after year. One of the reasons I like the HRC model is you can select a location (down to the specific unit) at a specific time you would most like to use it. Going forward into the future, that unit week is yours. No fighting for it, no guessing if you are going to get a view of a parking lot or a view of the ocean for your specific unit. If you buy a unit where and when you would be happy using it, and use it to trade, then great. If the system changes down the road, and you cannot trade, then you still have your unit that you are happy with.
> 
> Regarding HRC vs HGVC, from what I have personally seen, HRC has a smaller foot print, but higher quality properties. HRC allows buying a specific unit for a specific time, and allows trading if you want. HGVC is a point system, so you are really only looking for a trader (unless you want to use the 9-12 month out home preference period for a high demand location like a ski week). However, you are not guaranteed a specific unit, just a type... assuming you get the reservation for the dates you want. What are your thoughts on the two systems?


Between the two systems I referenced, Hyatt resonates more with me. I really don't need to be in the highly popular (touristy) spots. And if I had to be honest HHI is where I really want to be. I visited Carmel a couple years ago and fell in love with the central coast. Also I do want to trade to higher end resorts. From what I heard Hyatt with II is probably as good as it gets.  I see a couple of options in the marketplace and would love to get some feedback on the two choices I am considering. Here they are:
or Sale
 Fixed | EY | SunToSun
*Hyatt Highlands Inn*
USA | CA | Carmel
*15* 2018
*15* 2018
04/15/2018
04/22/2018
Red
1
1
4
Sales Price$4,500.00
Maint Fees$1,725.00
Posted: 10/3/2017 - *Hyatt Highlands Inn - Week 15 (April) - Unit 415 - Ocean View**view ad*

For Sale
*2,200 Hyatt Points*
USA | CA | Carmel






Sales Price$6,000.00
Maint Fees$1,768.00
Posted: 12/4/2017 -*view ad*

$4500 seems like a good price but I'm not quite sure what I'm getting. Also the one for $6k has 2200 points seems like a good deal also. Do these seem like a good value or am I chasing price?

I just want to say thanks for all the thoughtful responses. It never hurts to take advice from those who have been there.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Dec 5, 2017)

Unfortunately, the second ad does not specify the unit location, and unit location is absolutely crucial at HHI. As for the first option, Unit 415 is a Horizon View unit. These views are usually pretty nice at HHI, but they're not full ocean views. For my preference, I think the best views at HHI are in Units 433-444 at the far south end of the property overlooking a beautiful little bay inlet with the Pacific crashing on the rocks below.

If view isn't crucial for you, either price is excellent for the number of points purchased. As has been said before, these prices may not pass ROFR.


----------



## Sapper (Dec 5, 2017)

Kal's website has great info re the Hyatt system, suggest you check it out:

http://www.bywindkal.com/HVCResorts.htm

Kal also has a great map of the Highlands Inn property which gives you an idea of views:

http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/Highlands/CarmelLayout.pdf

WalnutBaron, what do you think of the 208/209 and 218/219 units?


----------



## WalnutBaron (Dec 6, 2017)

Sapper said:


> WalnutBaron, what do you think of the 208/209 and 218/219 units?


I like them! They're full ocean view units and situated down lower and closer to the ocean than the southern-most units I mentioned, but--and this is probably just personal preference--the views of the inlet from the 433-444 units that I mentioned are my favorites. You can't see the inlet from the 200 units, which face northwest. Regardless, the views from HHI are simply amazing, no matter what direction you're looking


----------



## Sapper (Dec 6, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> I like them! They're full ocean view units and situated down lower and closer to the ocean than the southern-most units I mentioned, but--and this is probably just personal preference--the views of the inlet from the 433-444 units that I mentioned are my favorites. You can't see the inlet from the 200 units, which face northwest. Regardless, the views from HHI are simply amazing, no matter what direction you're looking



It's funny, Highlands Inn is the reason I started looking into timeshares. Up to that point, I thought they were all a big scam. The last night of our honeymoon, we ate at the Pacific Edge, and I was curious about possibly staying in the Hyatt hotel there the next time we were through. Imagine my surprise when I found out the place was mostly a timeshare, run by Hyatt no less!  That's when I took a step back and decided to reevaluate what I did and did not know about timeshares. I lurked on TUG for two years before I signed up, during that time I spent a year looking at each resort and probably over 100 resales, found a Beach House going for low enough I could convince my wife that we probably would not loose too much money if we decided this time share thing was not for us.  She decided to humor me (or just wanted me to shut up about it), and said "ok".   We have loved it ever since (a fact I enjoy reminding her of). We are now trying to decide whether to get another unit in the Hyatt system (I'd really like to get a HHI unit), or one in the HGVC system (probably try for a 9600 point Elara). I think if HHI unit 433 or 434 came open for week 32 or 33, it would be the end of the search, and we would buy it. Unfortunately, that does not happen often.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Dec 6, 2017)

Sapper said:


> It's funny, Highlands Inn is the reason I started looking into timeshares. Up to that point, I thought they were all a big scam. The last night of our honeymoon, we ate at the Pacific Edge, and I was curious about possibly staying in the Hyatt hotel there the next time we were through. Imagine my surprise when I found out the place was mostly a timeshare, run by Hyatt no less!  That's when I took a step back and decided to reevaluate what I did and did not know about timeshares. I lurked on TUG for two years before I signed up, during that time I spent a year looking at each resort and probably over 100 resales, found a Beach House going for low enough I could convince my wife that we probably would not loose too much money if we decided this time share thing was not for us.  She decided to humor me (or just wanted me to shut up about it), and said "ok".   We have loved it ever since (a fact I enjoy reminding her of). We are now trying to decide whether to get another unit in the Hyatt system (I'd really like to get a HHI unit), or one in the HGVC system (probably try for a 9600 point Elara). I think if HHI unit 433 or 434 came open for week 32 or 33, it would be the end of the search, and we would buy it. Unfortunately, that does not happen often.


No, those are a couple of the very, very limited number of 2BR units at HHI. If you don't need the two bedrooms, I'd also recommend considering units 439-444. All deluxe 1BR units with the best views on the property. We waited for about 8 months, watching and lurking, until a Week 18 Unit 439 came up (after the colder and rainier winter months, and before the June gloom tends to set in). We jumped on it, and have loved it ever since.


----------



## aarce (Dec 6, 2017)

Yes. It may take a while to find the right unit. I am finding that patience is paramount in the resale market. I did see room 211 come up in the marketplace. Looks like a ground floor unit. Thanks Sapper for directing me to Kal's site. I wonder about ground floor units in regards to view. Are they worth looking into?


----------



## Sapper (Dec 6, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> No, those are a couple of the very, very limited number of 2BR units at HHI. If you don't need the two bedrooms, I'd also recommend considering units 439-444. All deluxe 1BR units with the best views on the property. We waited for about 8 months, watching and lurking, until a Week 18 Unit 439 came up (after the colder and rainier winter months, and before the June gloom tends to set in). We jumped on it, and have loved it ever since.



The two bed units would allow space for family when we use it, or additional points if we trade. I may eventually wear down and grab one of the ones mentioned or one from the 208/209/218/219 series. I know 440-443 are town house units, so the view from the master bedroom upstairs should be outstanding.  I seem to remember someone saying they have larger balconies, any truth to that?


----------



## Sapper (Dec 6, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> Yes. It may take a while to find the right unit. I am finding that patience is paramount in the resale market. I did see room 211 come up in the marketplace. Looks like a ground floor unit. Thanks Sapper for directing me to Kal's site. I wonder about ground floor units in regards to view. Are they worth looking into?



Happy to help. Actually, Kal deserves the credit, he's been maintaining that site for a while. 

The big draw, beside location and the classic California feel of the place, is the view. All else being equal, go for the unit with a view. Using the Hyatt system, you will be guaranteed to get that same view every year when using your unit (as opposed to buying a top floor and getting a ground floor when you actuall show up, which can happen in a points system).  Yes, it takes patience, but the patience can pay off in a great way. 

Other than the market place on TUG, you may also want to look on myresortnetwork.com, redweek.com, and eBay. Be very careful of what unit people are trying to sell. They will say "ocean view" in the ad, only to find that it's a garden view when you verify with that map on Kal's site.


----------



## aarce (Dec 6, 2017)

I was looking on myresortnetwork and found a unit that looks interesting. Week 18 end Unit 217. It says nothing about the view. That's probably why it's only $4500. It's also an Odd year platinum week


----------



## WalnutBaron (Dec 7, 2017)

Sapper said:


> The two bed units would allow space for family when we use it, or additional points if we trade. I may eventually wear down and grab one of the ones mentioned or one from the 208/209/218/219 series. I know 440-443 are town house units, so the view from the master bedroom upstairs should be outstanding.  I seem to remember someone saying they have larger balconies, any truth to that?


The units 439-444 do have slightly larger balconies, but it's not appreciably different. But the views? Breathtaking. One day last May, my DW and I spent literally hours on the deck, sipping wine, reading good books, and listening to the waves crash on the rocks. It was idyllic.


----------



## Sapper (Dec 7, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> I was looking on myresortnetwork and found a unit that looks interesting. Week 18 end Unit 217. It says nothing about the view. That's probably why it's only $4500. It's also an Odd year platinum week



Personally, I'd stay away from the every other year units. You have to pay club fees (something like $150) every year no matter what, which means your maintenance fees are that much higher per point. Then, then big reason, you don't have use every off year, and we have always found a use for the points, even if we have not stayed at our unit. The one plus to EOY units is Hyatt rarely (as in I've never heard of it happening) exercises ROFR, because they don't want EOY units either.


----------



## Sapper (Dec 7, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> The units 439-444 do have slightly larger balconies, but it's not appreciably different. But the views? Breathtaking. One day last May, my DW and I spent literally hours on the deck, sipping wine, reading good books, and listening to the waves crash on the rocks. It was idyllic.



Did you work sales for Hyatt?  You are killing me with the imagery!  Haha. Just thinking of escaping the Houston heat in August for the cool refreshing ocean breeze while relaxing on the balcony with those views.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Dec 7, 2017)

Sapper said:


> Did you work sales for Hyatt?  You are killing me with the imagery!  Haha. Just thinking of escaping the Houston heat in August for the cool refreshing ocean breeze while relaxing on the balcony with those views.


*Laughing* No, I didn't work sales for Hyatt. If I did, I don't think I'd be able to live with myself. But I certainly do enjoy offering advice on Highlands Inn as I think it's one of the great spots in all the world to relax and enjoy the bountiful beauty of nature. And you're right: enjoying a dinner while watching the sunset at Pacific's Edge Restaurant just kind of rounds out the whole experience.


----------



## aarce (Dec 8, 2017)

You mentioned price per point. I have heard for HGVC $1 per point was fair. I know that it may vary a little but what do you think a good price per point would be for Hyatt?


----------



## Sapper (Dec 8, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> *Laughing* No, I didn't work sales for Hyatt. If I did, I don't think I'd be able to live with myself. But I certainly do enjoy offering advice on Highlands Inn as I think it's one of the great spots in all the world to relax and enjoy the bountiful beauty of nature. And you're right: enjoying a dinner while watching the sunset at Pacific's Edge Restaurant just kind of rounds out the whole experience.



I do look forward to going back. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Sapper (Dec 8, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> You mentioned price per point. I have heard for HGVC $1 per point was fair. I know that it may vary a little but what do you think a good price per point would be for Hyatt?



HGVC is a point system, so it's easier to make general, broad statements, such as $1 pr point (though there are some exceptions to the general rule). With Hyatt, because you are buying a combination of four things, it is much more difficult to make a general statement. What four things? 1) specific location, 2) specific unit, 3) specific date, 4) number of points. For example, at the Highlands Inn (specific location), an ocean view will go for more than a garden view (specific unit). A summer week may be more desirable to you because your kids are out of school, while a spring week may be more valuable to someone who likes watching the whales move north up the coast (specific date). Last, the easiest to gauge, number of points... a 2200 point unit is worth more than a 1400 point unit. Everyone is different, and what they value is different. There is a Key West Fantasy Fest week on EBay for what I would consider a crazy asking price, however, someone else may be happy dropping $33k for that week. Also on EBay is an Aspen week 7 one bedroom for nearly three times the price (it was, they lowered it a tad) of the Key West week... and I considered it. Why?  Because for me (week 7 is a week most schools have off, so kids are out of school, and the skiing is still good on week 7, AND it's an amazing property) it checks a number of boxes which are important to me. In the end, I snapped out of it and decided my wife would kill me. Haha.

*edit. There's a fifth. Maintenance fees. Piñon Point has the lowest maintenance fees per point. If you were looking solely for a trader, on going cost per point would be more important than the other things I listed.


----------



## aarce (Dec 10, 2017)

Has anyone stayed at Pinion Point? I am looking at a unit (1812) for sale. I got a hold of a map but have no point of reference. Looking for info on the view and surrounding area.


----------



## echino (Dec 11, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> Has anyone stayed at Pinion Point? I am looking at a unit (1812) for sale. I got a hold of a map but have no point of reference. Looking for info on the view and surrounding area.



I looked at that one too, and decided to pass because it's a ground floor unit, and those units have a lot of bad reviews. I bought a second floor unit instead.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Dec 11, 2017)

They are hard to find, but I recommend buying in Buildings 1-5 on either the 2nd or 3rd floor. The numbers would be 121 or 131 through 521 or 531, for example. Views from these locations are amazing.


----------



## dagger1 (Dec 11, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> Has anyone stayed at Pinion Point? I am looking at a unit (1812) for sale. I got a hold of a map but have no point of reference. Looking for info on the view and surrounding area.


I was looking at HPP reviews on TripAdvisor recently and there was a negative  comment about room 1811 which I assume is in the same building as 1812.  There apparently was no view at all and the folks were moved to a better unit.  They didn’t specify how poor the view was, just that they asked to move.


----------



## sts1732 (Dec 11, 2017)

We are in bldg. #6 second floor, it sits directly behind commons area/pool. Very nice view of entire valley, snoopy rock, and most important a short walk in the morning to wildflower bakery for coffee in the morning.


----------



## Sapper (Dec 11, 2017)

echino said:


> I looked at that one too, and decided to pass because it's a ground floor unit, and those units have a lot of bad reviews. I bought a second floor unit instead.



Ditto on looking at 1812.  I think, because of its poor location, if I were to go for it, it would be used solely as a trader... which goes against my "stay where you want to go" theory.  To be interesting, it would have to go cheap, and I don't think it will because of everyone else thinking of using it as a trader.  Also, if it were to go as inexpensively as I would like, I think it would be grabbed by Hyatt in ROFR.


----------



## aarce (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up on room 1812. I will keep looking. BTW would anyone buy Wild Oak as a 2000 point trader? There appears to be a lot of inexpensve Wild Oak timeshares out there. I have never traded in Hyatt so I'm not sure of how Wild Oak would work as a trader.


----------



## DAman (Dec 12, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> Thanks for the heads up on room 1812. I will keep looking. BTW would anyone buy Wild Oak as a 2000 point trader? There appears to be a lot of inexpensve Wild Oak timeshares out there. I have never traded in Hyatt so I'm not sure of how Wild Oak would work as a trader.



A trader is a trader-or points are points.  Once you give up your HRPP and get points it doesn't matter where they originated. 

I stayed in 1811 last April.  It was fine for me.  A very slight view and it was an extra minute or two walk to Wildflower but it was ok.  I am ok with going up to the pool area for beverages and a great view.  We were close to the BBQ down in that area. 

I really enjoy Pinon Pointe. We have never staying in our HRPP weeks there.  We tried a couple times but had to use the points in Carmel.....

Have managed several times to use my points for two bedroom units in Carmel.  I have one there in a couple weeks at the end of Christmas vacation and another in August. We tend to stay in Carmel on two and four night mid week stays.


----------



## dagger1 (Dec 12, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> Thanks for the heads up on room 1812. I will keep looking. BTW would anyone buy Wild Oak as a 2000 point trader? There appears to be a lot of inexpensve Wild Oak timeshares out there. I have never traded in Hyatt so I'm not sure of how Wild Oak would work as a trader.


We have 2 Annual and 1 EOYO HWOR and use them, but I think they would do ok as traders.  If availability is there, Points are Points.  But I am a believer in buying where/when you want to go.  And these fixed week/units systems seem to be going away.


----------



## Sapper (Dec 12, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> Thanks for the heads up on room 1812. I will keep looking. BTW would anyone buy Wild Oak as a 2000 point trader? There appears to be a lot of inexpensve Wild Oak timeshares out there. I have never traded in Hyatt so I'm not sure of how Wild Oak would work as a trader.



As has been said, points are points. If you are buying HWOR as a trader (though it is a nice property for summer use because of the pools and access to the pools at the neighbor Hyatt, Schlitterbahn, and SeaWorld), it does have lower maintenance fees vs some of the other properties in the Hyatt system. 

Re the 2000 point unit I think you are looking at, don't just look at the sales price, look at the fees. The closing fee, Hyatt fee, and 2018 maintenance fee (which are now due) add up to $2162 before the sales price.


----------



## aarce (Dec 17, 2017)

Hello again everyone. If I purchase 1,320 Hyatt points (Pinon Point 1br Plat) how can I use these at HHI? Since HHI has 1BR premier units and no silver, bronze, copper or mountain seasons, it appears that I won't be able to use 1320 points for a week at HHI. Can I then use 800 points for 4 nights midweek (plat) at HHI and 520 points for 4 nights midweek at Pinon Point? Am I correct? Is this simple to pull off or does the booking process get complicated when booking multiple stays at different locations?

I just want to say thanks again for all the great info on this thread.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Dec 17, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> Hello again everyone. If I purchase 1,320 Hyatt points (Pinon Point 1br Plat) how can I use these at HHI? Since HHI has 1BR premier units and no silver, bronze, copper or mountain seasons, it appears that I won't be able to use 1320 points for a week at HHI. Can I then use 800 points for 4 nights midweek (plat) at HHI and 520 points for 4 nights midweek at Pinon Point? Am I correct? Is this simple to pull off or does the booking process get complicated when booking multiple stays at different locations?
> 
> I just want to say thanks again for all the great info on this thread.


It is fairly easy to book midweek stays . We own at Pinon Pointe and usually only stay there 2 days midweek.Your strategy sounds right on.


----------



## aarce (Dec 17, 2017)

Can you request a room at HHI or anywhere else?


----------



## Sapper (Dec 17, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> Can you request a room at HHI or anywhere else?



Yes.  If you have the points required for the stay, and the dates you want are available, then you can stay anywhere in the system.


----------



## aarce (Dec 17, 2017)

I am thinking about purchasing a 1BR plat (1320) at Pinon Point. Since I am new to TS I am looking at this purchase as a low-risk trial. I can use it for partial weeks at multiple locations, evaluating as I go. It will also give me time to shop for an 1880 point or higher. If I find one at the right price/location/view I can always give the older one away without taking much of a loss. How would you guys use 1320 points in the Hyatt system?


----------



## Kal (Dec 18, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> ...If I find one at the right price/location/view I can always give the older one away without taking much of a loss...


If you try to "give it away", it would be selling the unit at a price of $0.  That sale would be subject to Hyatt's right of first refusal (ROFR).  If Hyatt takes the unit, it's gone.  If someone else takes the unit, they would become the owner and have to pay annual Maintenance Fees.  If nobody takes it, you are still the owner.


----------



## Sapper (Dec 18, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a 1BR plat (1320) at Pinon Point. Since I am new to TS I am looking at this purchase as a low-risk trial. I can use it for partial weeks at multiple locations, evaluating as I go. It will also give me time to shop for an 1880 point or higher. If I find one at the right price/location/view I can always give the older one away without taking much of a loss. How would you guys use 1320 points in the Hyatt system?



I would not buy a 1320 point unit.  1320 will limit what you will be able to do in the system, and you may become a little frustrated with the limitations.  Resale may also be limited (one reason you may have found a good deal on a 1320 pt unit), which may mean you are stuck with the maintenance fees for longer than you may wish.  I was in your position two years ago.  I was seriously considering a 1400 point unit.  I ended up with a 2000 point unit, and wish I had done the 2200 point one. It's a good system, assuming they don't mess it up with this points thing, but I would still suggest buying into a property you could see your self using as opposed to just buying for points.


----------



## echino (Dec 18, 2017)

I bought a 1,400 point unit and it's an ideal match for my situation.

The only disadvantage of it is limited opportunities for internal exchange because of low point value, but the Hyatt system is so small there is no internal trade we could use anyway.

On the other hand, it's a great unit for external exchanges via II, since 2br high season is only 1,300 points and Hyatt is a very strong trader in II.

Also, I bought a fixed week 11 at Piñon Pointe, which is always a spring break week for my kids school, so we could use it every year. And it's unit 422, which is one of the best locations and views in the complex.

I could pay thousands of dollars more for a 2,000 point unit, but the extra expense would not give any extra benefits for my family.

So yes, if you buy to do internal Hyatt trades, look at a higher point contract. If you buy to exchange via II, or to stay in your unit, then look for a great view unit and a week you could personally use, and save money.


----------



## aarce (Dec 18, 2017)

Echino you indicated that 1,320 points wont exchange well in the Hyatt system. Is this because full weeks cost more at other Hyatt resorts? I am thinking of using it for less than full week stays. This is what I had in mind: 

4 days midweek at Pinon Point (Plat 520 points) and 4 days midweek at Highlands (Plat 800 points). If I can pull this off most years (when not trading in II) and still book  shorter stays at other Hyatts it may be worth the cheaper initial investment. This will also limit my liability in light of Hyatts forthcoming changes.


----------



## lizap (Dec 18, 2017)

We own a gold week (1880 points) at High Sierra. I cannot begin to say how much we've gotten from this unit; I call it our energizer bunny. We are currently at Coconut Plantation and will be at HKB in May. Have been to Sedona, High Sierra, and have very successfully used it via II for multiple stays at Marriotts in Palm Desert and Singer Island in FL. I would not buy less than 1880 points...


----------



## WalnutBaron (Dec 19, 2017)

Alfonso, please refer to the sticky on this Forum entitled “Hyatt Points Chart”. It will tell you exactly what 1320 points will get you and where in what season.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Dec 19, 2017)

Alfonso said:


> Echino you indicated that 1,320 points wont exchange well in the Hyatt system. Is this because full weeks cost more at other Hyatt resorts? I am thinking of using it for less than full week stays. This is what I had in mind:
> 
> 4 days midweek at Pinon Point (Plat 520 points) and 4 days midweek at Highlands (Plat 800 points). If I can pull this off most years (when not trading in II) and still book  shorter stays at other Hyatts it may be worth the cheaper initial investment. This will also limit my liability in light of Hyatts forthcoming changes.


We almost bought 1320 from the developer then found a 2000 Pinon Pointe resale and were So glad we had more points. We just came back from a week in a studio at Marriott KoOkina, are staying in Hyatt in Maui in June. We saw a 2000 or week advertised for 6,000 not too long ago. We could sell our Sedona week if we wanted and recap the cost. It is more sellable than 1320 pts. We ended up buying another unit a yr later which was never in our initial plan.


----------

